
Two Brothers Started a $4.8M/Year Motorcycle Parts Manufacturer - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/motorcycle-parts-online-business
======
AuzzieStig
Title made me think it would be about two bro's
[https://www.twobros.com/](https://www.twobros.com/)

------
rasz
And here you have welders earning top dollar. Whole business is centered
around welding obnoxiously loud noise polluting exhausts for bikes.

~~~
maerF0x0
Until car drivers stop smacking motorcyclists and the myth of loud pipes save
lives is dispelled, we're going to have people figuring that a loud pipe is
cheaper than an ambulance ride.

